# Drill press golf ball handles



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Good idea! my drill press is missing a knob! I'll give it a go. Thanks for posting vid. Hrawk


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Now THATs a knob job!

LGD


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Wow! I love the way you think!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Like the simple method of finding the center for drilling.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

treefork said:


> Like the simple method of finding the center for drilling.


Yes. Nice vice too.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I too use golf balls for handle ends. But I just note the drill size needed for the appropriate tap, considering the size of the thread on the end of the handle. I drill the hole and then use a tap to cut the threads directly into the golf ball. Then the golf ball just threads straight onto the handle. Here is a small etching press which I fitted with a star wheel and golf ball handles.









I remember the good old days when golf balls were actually wound with very long, thin strips of rubber, with a small, liquid filled rubber ball right in the middle. Drilling and tapping would not have worked for those!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Well I replaced the lost knob on my drill press following your vid. and liked the look so much I went ahead and did the other two. so thanks again Hrawk for vid. I'll post a pic when I get uploading pics figured out, hahaha!

By the way this is a better use for my golf balls than what I do with them on the golf course..

Fwvv.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Just a side note, Golf balls make killer file handles too. No more jamming that spike in to the palm of your hand when the file hangs on something, never a blister and they grip the file tang nice and tight so you get better file control too. Works on everything from big farriers rasps to little rat tail files, depending on the size of the hole you drill.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Another outstanding idea! I remember the days when golf balls were one continuous fine rubber strip.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Bought a drill press after long wait. handles which are came not good at all. So went for golf balls and it is not popular sport here so couldn't find in any of sports shops. so came up with this idea. brought this 1$ kitchen roll to make sanding drums, handles are bonus. 




























one handle short need another kitchen roll LOL.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very creative! Where ever there is a will there is a way. Keep well.


----------

